# What is the the Easiest Starter Culture to use for a beginner?



## askmrhp (Aug 29, 2018)

There are many kinds of cultures . Is there an all purpose culture for sausages to try?


----------



## mike243 (Aug 29, 2018)

for what? sour dough bread and cured sausages are not the same last time I read stuff,lot of knowledge here but you have to point them in the right direction lol


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 29, 2018)

mike243 said:


> for what? sour dough bread and cured sausages are not the same last time I read stuff,lot of knowledge here but you have to point them in the right direction lol



Since he posted in the curing section I will assume it is for sausage. Bactofirm is a good one to start with

http://butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207

Barry.


----------



## askmrhp (Aug 29, 2018)

mike243 said:


> for what? sour dough bread and cured sausages are not the same last time I read stuff,lot of knowledge here but you have to point them in the right direction lol


for sausage making . bactofirm T-XPS,or F-LC


----------



## askmrhp (Aug 29, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> Since he posted in the curing section I will assume it is for sausage. Bactofirm is a good one to start with
> 
> http://butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207
> 
> Barry.


Which type of Bactofirm?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2018)

askmrhp said:


> for sausage making . bactofirm T-XPS,or F-LC


Looks at the description for both  that might help with your qeustion . I've only used t-spx for umai , because it works with the fermentation Temps I have in the basement .


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2018)

This is Dr. Hansen's newest culture...  It is very versatile and protects against many bacteria...
The owner of Craft butchers pantry is a member here...
https://www.butcherspantry.com/starter-cultures/bactoferm-b-lc-007
*Bactoferm™ B-LC-007*
from 21.25
Bactoferm™ B-LC-007 is a patented culture blend capable of acidification as well as preventing growth of _Listeria_. The culture produces pediocin and bavaricin (think of them like a kind of "antibiotics") that keeps _Listeria monocytogenes_ at safe levels by the additional hurdle thrown at it.

It is recommended to use this culture at low fermentation temperatures between 64-75ºF for the production of European style products with very low acid profiles.

This culture makes T-SPX obsolete due to all the additional beneficial strains that come with it. You want the added yeast and both cocci strains for flavor development predominantly, and this blend has it all. Because the fermentation temperature is low as well we suggest this culture is a game changer by offering so much more than T-SPX. This blend offers added Listeria protection, where T-SPX does not. Both forms of cocci bacteria work together in developing the characteristic flavors of fermented sausages, while also reducing the residual amount of nitrite in your product due to their secretion of enzymes that cause the reduction of the residual nitrite in the sausage. So you end up consuming less in the final product than using a culture blend with these beneficial bacteria. B-LC-007 is truly a superior culture to use for low temperature fermentation. 

This blend contains:

Debaryomyces hansenii - a yeast which inhibits rancidity, is lipolytic, suppresses acidity (tang), and for flavor development
Lactobacillus sakei - produces lactic acid, produce bacterocins, and aids in the prevention of Listeria
Pediococcus Acidilactici - produces lactic acid, produce bacterocins, and aids in the prevention of Listeria
Pediococcus pentosaceus - is lactic acid producing, and proteolytic
Staphylococcus carnosus - develops flavor, improves color stability, proteolytic, lipolytic, tests positive for nitrate reductase activity
Staphylococcus xylosus - develops flavor, improves color stability, proteolytic, lipolytic, tests positive for nitrate reductase activity
Sold in a 50g bag which is enough to ferment 495# of meat.

Use 0.022% the weight of the meat. Meaning, measure your meat in grams, then multiply the weight of your meat by 0.00022. This number is the proper amount of culture to add to you meat.

To disperse evenly we recommend hydrating the culture for 25 minutes in 60 mL of distilled water. For every 5# of meat use 30mL of distilled water to hydrate and disperse the culture. It is best to add the culture when spiced meat is in chunks, mix around, then grind to desired particle size. Mix evenly after grinding.

Storage:

Always store your cultures below 1ºF for a shelf life of 18 months. If stored above 41ºF the shelf life is 6 weeks.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2018)

daveomak said:


> This is Dr. Hansen's newest culture...  It is very versatile and protects against many bacteria...
> The owner of Craft butchers pantry is a member here...
> https://www.butcherspantry.com/starter-cultures/bactoferm-b-lc-007
> *Bactoferm™ B-LC-007*
> ...




Great info Dave.   I will pick some up


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes good to know .


----------



## askmrhp (Aug 30, 2018)

I think I will give it a try
Thanks


----------

